# Linux Emulation only for Fedora 10 ?



## PeterLittmann (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

the Linux Emulation ports bring only Fedora 10 which is EOL(unsupported).

When will FreeBSD provide newer (supported) Linux emulation?
What are the reasons not to include at least Fedora 12, is it only a kernel problem?

Will Fedora 12 with a older Linux kernel 2.6.? provide a solution?

Bye

Peter


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 26, 2010)

Newer versions of Fedora use many features that are not available in compat mode for FreeBSD.


----------

